# Veeam client pointing to FreeBSD - Linux binary errors



## absduser (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello,

I am trying to point veeam, with its "linux target" to a FreeBSD system.

We've made a lot of progress - you have to set bash as the veeam users shell as well
as give them sudo privs and make sure PERL is on the system, etc.

At some point, Veeam uploads a Linux binary executable and runs it, and that is
succeeding as well, since we loaded linux.ko.

However, when this veeam server-side executable runs, we see this error:

```
[03.03.2015 21:03:56] < 49156> cli| Thread started. Thread id: 49156, parent id:
16384, role: VRPC server thread
[03.03.2015 21:03:56] < 49156> net| Veeam RPC server started.
[03.03.2015 21:03:56] < 49156> net| Selected vRPC port: '2500'.
[03.03.2015 21:03:56] < 49156> net| Listening vRPC port '2500'.
[03.03.2015 21:03:56] < 16384> cli|   Client works in standalone mode.[03.03.2015
21:03:57] < 49156> net| ERR |Veeam RPC server broken.
[03.03.2015 21:03:57] < 49156> net| >>  |WIN: Unable to update socket keep-alive
settings. Error code: [92].
[03.03.2015 21:03:57] < 49156> net| >>  |An exception was thrown from thread [49156].
[03.03.2015 21:03:57] < 49156> cli| Thread finished. Role: 'VRPC server thread'.
```
The main part of the error is the:

```
|WIN: Unable to update socket keep-alive settings. Error code: [92].
```
Does anyone have any idea what might cause a Linux binary executable to throw that
error, and how we might solve or work around it ?  This is FreeBSD 8.3.

Thank you.


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 10, 2015)

The linux(4) ABI support is currently 2.6.16 out of the box in all releases.  The ports collection is using 2.6.18 which is available by setting the sysctl(8) with `sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18`.  Although FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE is no longer a supported release, that still holds true in current releases.  Veeam may be relying on kernel functionality that isn't supported.  Work on supporting the ABI of newer Linux kernel features as well as 64 bit is ongoing.
https://www.freebsd.org/news/status...2.html#Linux-Emulation-Layer,-the-Linuxulator


----------



## absduser (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you.  I'm curious, what Linux kernel version is in 10.1-RELEASE ?


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 13, 2015)

absduser said:


> Thank you.  I'm curious, what linux kernel version is in 10.1-RELEASE ?


junovitch already told you. FreeBSD's Linux ABI support defaults to 2.6.16 on all recent releases (that includes 10.1). FreeBSD also does not use any Linux kernel at all.


----------



## absduser (Mar 31, 2015)

OK, I get that the OS is claiming 2.6.16 and I think I get that the ports tree (or at least build from it) want to see 2.6.18 on the OS... so connecting the dots: is it as simple as changing compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18 if we want this (veeam+jail+8.3) to work, or am I missing something?


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 31, 2015)

absduser said:


> OK, I get that the OS is claiming 2.6.16 and I think I get that the ports tree (or at least build from it) want to see 2.6.18 on the OS... so connecting the dots: is it as simple as changing compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18 if we want this (veeam+jail+8.3) to work, or am I missing something?


No, that is it.


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 1, 2015)

`sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18` to set right now.

This in /etc/sysctl.conf to make it permanent.

```
compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18
```
But bottom line, look at upgrading to a supported version.  You mentioned building from the ports tree and FreeBSD 8.3 is no longer supported.  There was some changes in ports that happened after old releases hit EOL that will cause issues building on old releases.  The best thing you can do is be proactive and upgrade before an issue forces your hand.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

